

PhoneGap Build - thibaut_barrere
https://build.phonegap.com/

======
retroafroman
Thanks for submitting this. I've applied to the beta. This sort of solution is
very helpful to me, as I've used PhoneGap before to make apps before, but I
don't have a Mac to access any more.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Glad I could help. I subscribed as well, if it works well it will really be
helpful.

